# Local cycling apparel store recommendations



## 5mphclimber (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi. I just joined the forum. Im looking for a local place to get cycling apparel. Any suggestions welcome.

Thanks


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

Where are you located? I see from Sunnyvale, so if that's where you're at I can't help you. I do believe that there is an Pearl Izumi down in your local though. I'd look for a local bike club and see who sponsors them as they would probably have a good supply of clothing. I'm up in the Davis area and we have a Pearl Izumi in Vacaville, and Davis is full of bike shops, like Davis Wheelworks, and Ken's Bike and Ski, and both these shops have a ton of stuff. Sacramento also has numerous bike shops with tons of gear, so you should be able to find something in your area, but if you are a member of the local bike club they may also give you a discount.


----------



## 5mphclimber (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, i'm in Sunnyvale so i'm looking for any bike clothing store recommendations in the south bay/peninsula area.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

Shops in the area:
REI, Sports Basement, Off Ramp, Walt's.... too many to list.

As far as clothing, Sports Basement on Lawrence Expwy and REI in Mountain View probably have the best selection. Sports Basement is my personal favorite but I have friends who swear by Walt's. Further north, there are probably a dozen cycle shops around Stanford; some cater to the university crowd while others are oriented to more dedicated cyclists.


----------



## 5mphclimber (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas! i'll check out Sports Basement and Walts. I totally forgot about REI.


----------



## Ollieholic (Jul 5, 2011)

Cognition Cyclery and Performance Bike in Mountain View; Palo Alto Bicycles and Mikes Bikes in Palo Alto; Dolce Velo, Bici Bike in San Jose.


----------



## 5mphclimber (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, performance looks like they have a ton of selection(the website at least). cant wait to check them out. I'm looking for longsleeve jerseys and bib knickers/tights for the winter.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

5mphclimber said:


> Wow, performance looks like they have a ton of selection(the website at least). cant wait to check them out. I'm looking for longsleeve jerseys and bib knickers/tights for the winter.


In-store selection is a mixed bag. Your best bet is to order what you want from the web-site, get over the $50 minimum, get it shipped to store for free, and then check it out and try it on in the store and return immediately if it doesn't work. You can get a membership card for 10% off and there are occasional additional deals on the web-site. On the other hand there is an extra 10% off in the store Tuesday lunch times. If the price is lower on the web site (often happens), get them to match themselves.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

Performance Bicycle in many (if not most) cases has much better pricing on virtually everything than REI (and I mean identical products sold at both stores). Mike's Bikes is generally a more expensive place, but sometimes better than REI too.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

AndreyT said:


> Performance Bicycle in many (if not most) cases has much better pricing on virtually everything than REI. Mike's Bikes is generally a more expensive place, but sometimes better than REI too.


Agree. I buy a lot of my clothing at Performance. Their house brand stuff is inexpensive. I like their jerseys, Century shorts, and gloves. The closest one to Sunnyvale is on El Camino at Rengstorff in Mountain View.


----------

